# Memory Foam Topper



## docks5 (Oct 4, 2006)

I bought mine about a month ago, on the advise of everyone on this site, and really like it. I found that Overstock.com has them on sale for $69.99 for the 2" topper with two pillows. Shipping showed to be $2.95. It has really made the difference on the stock bed.

clicky thingy


----------



## Ga Camper (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks for the info docks5. Just got me 1 for the outback. I had one in the outback before but it made it's way into the house over the winter. Now I have two. Great price.

Thanks again.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

One of the best investments you can make in your Outback!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> One of the best investments you can make in your Outback!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to shabby for your BACK as well. Love mine!!


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

docks5 said:


> I bought mine about a month ago, on the advise of everyone on this site, and really like it. I found that Overstock.com has them on sale for $69.99 for the 2" topper with two pillows. Shipping showed to be $2.95. It has really made the difference on the stock bed.
> 
> clicky thingy


Clicked on the clicky thingy and spent the money.









Thanks for th updated tip. I have been meaning to check with overstock but kept forgeting.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Decadent wastrel that I am, I got a sleep number bed. Installation was a crawl under the bed deal, not that much fun. Then, the pump controller was bad, so had to make a hundred mile round trip to change out the pump and hardwired controllers. Late night - but slept well.

It isn't a cure-all, but man, does it make a great big difference!

Sluggo

ps - still using the memory foam topper from OS, too!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

We love our memory topper. Strongly recommend getting one. We bought ours at Costco when it was sale.

Thorsten


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We have the 3" topper fron OS. Yeah I know, what decadence.







I guess these older bones want comfort.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Lady Di said:


> We have the 3" topper fron OS. Yeah I know, what decadence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Us too! Heh! That's why we moved from tent to trailer in the 1st place.....after $20k+, we sure weren't gonna let $70 stand between us and ABSOLUTE luxury!!!


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

Just placed my order.


----------



## STBNCBN (Feb 7, 2007)

What size to order?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

STBNCBN said:


> What size to order?


Get the biggest one they offer. You can then trim it to fit your bed and then put the extra below the kids bed.

When I ordered from Overstocked.com they were offering any size for $99 with free shipping. I got the Cal King and had plenty of extra foam for the kids beds.


----------



## Morgueman (Dec 3, 2006)

We just clicked and bought one!!! Thanks for the link!!! Now if someone could point me toward a fire sale on generators...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We bought a 2" full size on sale at Target for our bed in the garage area...Makes it much more soft and cozy









Even though we bought a custom mattress for the queen slide, I still want to add one of these to it and our bed at home. These things are wonderful


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

so you are saying for a queen bed in the outback get a king? I dont have any bunks to put the extra on, should I still get the king,, someone mentioned somewhere that they are under sized.. Do your regular sheets still fit ok??


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We got the Queen. It fit perfectly, no cutting involved. We also got a second queen to cut in half for the bunks. Just one in the 25, so one queen was better than two twins, since queens and twins were the same price. Made it feel like for the price of cutting we got the second twin topper free.


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

We have 2, one for the OB and one for inside.

I find that full size sheets fit better on the queen slide than queen sheets.

Happy Sleeping Everyone!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

brenda said:


> so you are saying for a queen bed in the outback get a king? I dont have any bunks to put the extra on, should I still get the king,, someone mentioned somewhere that they are under sized.. Do your regular sheets still fit ok??


I would still get the King if they have the same deal where any size is the same price.

I see in your sig file you have a lab....perhaps you can take some of the extra foam you trim off and make an extra soft bed for your dog.


----------

